# Need Help on this BOW..



## alan.murray35 (Sep 15, 2011)

20 bucks tops...


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

alan.murray35 said:


> 20 bucks tops...


bingo.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you might get a better reply on the bowhunters form, its old very old


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You might try selling it on TradTalk.com

Some of the guys turn those into pretty nice recurves with ILF limbs.

Allen


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

What a dinosaur! I agree with the other guys, $20 tops.


----------

